# Southwest Autosport Show - 16th June 2013



## amatkins

Just seen the Southwest Autosport Show advertised online and thought you guys would be interested! 
It's on Sunday 16th June at Newton Abbot racecourse in Devon...

There is a "Show N Shine" competition where there are 3 main categories you can enter in. 
* interior 
* engine bay
* paintwork.

Are any members or traders attending this event in June? I see it's only the second time isn't has run, it started last year.

http://www.southwestautosport.com/


----------

